
Ask HN: How do I improve my memory? - rootlocus
I feel like my lack of discipline over the years has gotten me to a point where both my short term memory and my long term memory have suffered greatly. I have trouble focusing and holding pieces of non trivial systems in my head. Sometimes, at the end of the day, I barely remember any of the interesting things I&#x27;ve read during the day. A day after watching a technical presentation, I barely remember the main points it addressed.<p>I&#x27;m not looking for quick solutions, but rather what exercises or life style changes should I adopt to improve my memory?
======
jacalata
Journal writing. Spend ten (or 30) minutes each evening writing about what you
learned that day. This will (a) get you in the habit of noticing things that
you want to remember ("huh, must note that in my journal"), (b) have you spend
time reviewing each day, helping to embed it in your memory and (c) practice
the art of recall. Bonus points if you then do a weekly summary journal entry.

------
teslabox
The first memory booster I found was a tea from the local herb store called
"An Elephant Never Forgets".

Anything that improves the brain's ability to burn sugar - that is, optimizes
brain's metabolism - is good for memory.

